# Fast 102mm lsx intake manifold



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Looking for a fast 102mm lsx intake manifold so if anyone is selling one I'm interested let me know. Just got this gto and looking to do some bolt ons to start


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the cost of even a used one you could slap on long tube headers and make double the HP of a FAST plus improve the sound. The intake manifold was the last thing I did to my engine for performance as it has the worst bang for the buck.


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I bought a full exhaust headers and all I got a single piece drive shaft short shifter k&n intake tube so I got a good start all I need is a manifold and throttle body not sure what other bolt on to gain more power


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hate to rain on your parade but you just spent a lot for some really mediocre power and performance. The only thing of that bunch that is worth much is the drive shaft. The intake is worse than the stock one, B&M has the worst reliability of any of the shifters short of the Hurst and an exhaust is a sound mod and does nothing for HP.  The manifold and TB may add 18 HP or so for well over $1,000 even used


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Well the drive shaft I got cause I had too the 2 piece rubber bearing was bad I didn't want to have that problem again so upgraded to the single. The short shifter I got is Hinson and it works amazing. Trying to get a little more power without having to do serious work just yet. I've seen some say you can get like 21 more hps with the intake and throttle body not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got 18 RWHP going from a 75mm TB and LS6 mandfold to a FAST 102 with NW 102 but that was with headers, cam, heads, and everything else. It's why it was the last thing I did. Even used a manifold, TB and a tune which is absolutely required is going to cost $1,500-$2,000 for little gain. The shifter does work but they are known for leakage due to only using 2 bolts to hold it down instead of 4 and quite a few people have had the ball end snap off leaving them on the side of the road. The K&N hot-air-intake does from nothing to harm. Cat-backs on cars that aren't highly modded gain nothing but sound over stock. The drive shaft as I said is a good investment. If you just want to do a cheaper bolt-on get some long tube headers. You'll add more power than the mani-TB and add sound.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah I agree with Svede1212. No need to do buy an aftermarket intake manifold or TB right now. Install the headers / mids / x or h pipe and exhaust you bought. Return the K&N hot air intake ASAP! Buy an OTRCIA (over the radiator cold air intake). I have a Vararam OTRCIA only on my stock motor and I felt a noticeable difference in power when I installed it. Plus it's pulling a lot more fresh air then the K&N style and is separated and (somewhat) insulated from the heat of the motor compartment. There are Better OTRCIA's out there now... X-air, DuSpeed, Svede, ect. Doens't really matter which one you buy, all of them are light years better then the K&N style cia's.

The driveshaft will be a good upgrade. Can't speak on the shifter, i still use my stock shifter and love it lol.

Now after all that is installed... You should look at little things that will maximize what you have. 

For example: 
- TUNE (first and most importantly especially after the header install)
- NGK TR-55 spark plugs
- MSD 8.5mm super conductor wires (or something equivalent)
- IAT breakout harness with fast acting thermister (this will read cooler temps and as a result the motor will pull less timing)
- Header wrap (cool under hood temps)
- Poly Motor and tranny mounts (will help put the power down quicker and waste less of it thru motor movement) 
- Underdrive pulley (this will free up some HP, although a little pricey for the gain.)
- Insulate your OTRCIA. (You can buy a roll of Reflectix from homedepot and wrap the bottom side of the cia further insulating it from the heat of the motor)
- Ported Throttle Body (this will pick you up a few ponies but more importantly give you better throttle response. There are exchange offers from places like Vmaxx. Send yours in and get a stock ported throttle body for $150. Or take it somewhere and have it ported)

Once you've done as much as you can to maximize what you actually have.... Then you can look at moving on. The next step would be a camshaft and all the supporting hardware, ie Oil pump, pushrods, valve springs, seals, guides, locks, trunnion upgrade for rockers, ect. That will be about $1000 for parts and probably around $1000 for install and re-tune. That will pick you up 40-60hp depending on what cam you go with.

Once all that is done... then you can feel good about buying a new intake manifold. That's when you'll see the 18-20hp gain. 

Or if you don't want to do the cam just yet... And don't want to waste money on an expensive aftermarket manifold... You can have your stock intake ported for about $400. That with a ported TB is a good combo for a stock motor.

Or say screw it and buy what ever you like in what ever order you like lol. It's your car at the end of the day.

Oh and don't forget about the rest of the Driveline, suspension, bushings, brakes, and tires to handle the new power. lol


----------



## x1s1x300 (Mar 5, 2016)

Your better off spending that money on a cam and supporting mods and a tune. Or even just a dyno tune if your goat's not tuned already. I agree with Svede on the K&N, you should return or sell it. IMO, the XAIR intake is your best bang for the buck. I have an XAIR installed on mine and couldn't be happier. As far as the shifter, I've heard good things about the Hinson shifter. All their stuff seems to be good. I have the Hinson motor mounts, Hinson trans mount, and a Hinson one piece driveshaft.

XAIR:
GTO XAIR Over the Radiator Intake


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I might have misread part of the post. If you have the Hinson shifter which is a modified one it is fine. If it is the B&M it's not a good one.


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

Alright cool guys thanks..just wondering do you think that the stock ls2 internals could handle a super charger? In the future I may just say screw it and just get that not too sure yet. I'm deffinetly gonna return the k&n intake thanks for that lol. I'm going to buy ngk plugs, msd coils, and wires next. I want to do a cam but going to wait a little cause it's a lot of work


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just my opinion again but MSD coils have had a much worse track record than the stock ones and if your wires work the only reason I'd change them was if I wanted another color. With less than an 18" wire it doesn't take unobtainium wire to transfer the spark. Stock internals can handle SC easily but I'd make a firm decision of which way you're going to go as doing things twice costs a lot more. You should also be aware that if you want to significantly bump up power it will take at the least that again to have the rest of the car handle it. It is NOT a cheap game with this car.


----------



## Vellas 05 GTO (Jul 16, 2016)

I can see that lol alright man appreciate the help I'll keep you posted on which way I decide to go


----------

